# Solved: Klipsch Promedia 2.1 Plug Repair



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

A 6-pin DIN plug that plugs into the back of the subwoofer is broken off and I need to replace it, but need to be sure of the wire color vs. pin assignments.

Using Google, I have found some information on the web that shows:
pin 1 - green
pin 2 - orange
pin 3 - brown
pin 4 - red
pin 5 - yellow
pin 6 - black
shell - shield

Has anybody rewired one of these who can confirm the above is correct?


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Well darn I used to have the pinout.
You can email klipsch support and ask for the diagram
and they will send it to you.
Basically it's a PS/2 connector.


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

Klipsch support was less than helpful, saying they could not confirm the color vs. pin assignments, and they no longer provide wiring diagrams. But they did offer to sell me a replacement for $22.80 + S&H + tax.

I guess I will buy a $1.29 DIN connector and see what happens.


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

The plug they use is a little longer but I just spliced
a PS/2 plug on to mine as the cable appeared to
have been run over buy a forklift or something.
I bought the speakers as is on ebay.

Just for information,if one of the channels ever go out,
there are 2 fuses inside the subwoofer that protect the circuits.
The amplifiers stick out from the main board and there is
one fuse on each of those.
Be careful if you open it up.
The transformer and capacitors can hold a charge.


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

So I bought a 6-pin DIN connector for $1.29 and soldered the wires per the colors in post #1. My speakers and subwoofer are working again.


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Nice.


----------

